# Hmmm. What's out there?



## thenelsontwins (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello all. 

I hope we can all learn something out here in the ether. 

E


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

Good thought on learning. I've been a tech for 19 years and I'm still learning. Some Controlbooth regulars have been in the business considerably longer. I'm sure they'll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 25, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Good thought on learning. I've been a tech for 19 years and I'm still learning. Some Controlbooth regulars have been in the business considerably longer. I'm sure they'll tell you the same thing.



Welcome to the Booth!
I agree with CW, except for Derek. Derek knows everything (except the perfect super trouper frost... )!


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 25, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> ...Derek knows everything...


*Absolutely, unequivocally, UNTRUE! * 
derekleffew defers to STEVETERRY on many, many topics; *as well as certain other members.*

Welcome to the Booth, thenelsontwins. Tell us a little about yourself, and your background. Advice given to me, just over one year ago: This thread is your one chance to "toot your own horn." Don't waste it! Oh, and make friends with the search feature. There are no dumb questions, except those that have been asked and answered ten times previously.


----------



## Van (Aug 25, 2008)

thenelsontwins said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I hope we can all learn something out here in the ether.
> 
> E


 
I don't know, I went looking a couple of years ago and all I found was the Ether Bunny.


----------



## thenelsontwins (Aug 26, 2008)

Fine, fine, fine. 

Here is a little bit of info about what I have done, and not necessarily what I know (or what I don't know for that matter). 

Started working professionally in college as the assistant to the incomparable five time Tony nominee Marty Aronstein ("always a bridesmaid, never a bride"). Which, for a young man of 19, was eye opening. Suddenly the theater world changed and I started to really learn and understand what I loved (and hated) about the entertainment industry. Without Marty I would be nowhere... well at least not here. 

Several years with him and finishing college made me want to get as far away from the theater life as possible. I worked a LOT in college. I ended up the defacto lighting designer for the theater program until I quit my last semester. 

Following college I worked as a lighting designer for a disturbingly wealthy school theater program and then moved out to work at a large scene shop in Portland, Oregon. Unfortunately the theater market fell through out there and layoffs came down as production houses cut back. 

Offered a job as the Assistant Technical Director/Resident Lighting Designer back at the school I left, eventually taking over the Technical Director position. 

During that time I slaved away moonlighting as an AEA Stage Manager for many summers, for many shows, as well as working for a major university on the sly, generally doing what needed to be done. A lot of electrics and a lot of theater rigging in those days. 

Finally, I moved on to a mid sized production company specializing in the magical world of Rock n' Roll where I was one of the lighting designers. Discovered my pure disdain for that lifestyle fairly quickly and jumped ship to where I am now. 

Doing a whole bunch of lighting for the corporate world. Which, although isn't theater, it still pays the bills and treats me fairly well.


That's about it for now.


----------



## Van (Aug 26, 2008)

Which company here ? Wait don't tell me ...... Reed ?


----------

